# Rat Whining



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

One of my rats Killian makes this almost puppy dog like whining sound. I have only noticed him do it when he wants to get picked up or given attention. Is this normal is this kind of unusual? My other rat doesn't do it just him and this is the only time I have noticed its a very weird lol but cute. Is this actually meaning something else?


----------



## mameur (Nov 3, 2012)

rats dont whine, i'd get him checked out or post a video or audio and see if someone else can confirm if it's harmless.


----------



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

Rats don't typically make noise like that. My one girl makes a lot of noise but it is due to an upper respiratory infection. Typically I notice the noises (which can range from piggy snorts to higher pitched "whiny" noises) when she is excited/scared/just woke up. Sometimes if she raises her head up high to smell I can hear her, I can only assume it is from the pressure on her throat. 
Post a vid of the noise she's making and let some of the more experienced folks on here have a look at it!


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Sorry but I doubt I can get a video of it he only does it on rare occasions so I can try but odds are I won't be able to. I thought he might be making stressed out noises because he is still shy but idk. Maybe its not whining but another sound I have never had rats so I don't know much about the noises they should or shouldn't make.


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

Rats can 'whine'. Well, it's not a whine per say, but actually a squeak. My girl Rosie does this a lot when I pick her up to take her away from somewhere in my room that she shouldn't be. Some rats are just mardy haha, and Rosie is definitely one of them. Sounds like you have a vocal rat! It's likely he needs more training to get used to you more.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Yes he is still unsure of me but everyday he seems to get a little friendlier so that's good. I will keep an eye on him to make sure the sounds are more serious but ya it's probably more of a squeaking since rats don't usually whine like puppies I have dogs so that is just something relatable I could compare it with lol.


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

I know what kind of sound you are on about though, it's like a drawn out eek! kind of sound. It's just an indicator of stress - i.e. "Don't do that!" or "Put me down/stop touching me." He may never grow out of it. Rosie never has but she does trust me, and I can hold her and stroke her while standing for a good 10 mins + straight without her flinching, but if she's free roaming or being a bit moany the whinging begins. I'm aware it's not an issue with me particularly however because she makes the same noise when the rats pester her in the cage. She's just a whingebag!


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

But what is weird is he comes towards me when doing it I can put him on the ground and he will come crawling in my lap making the noise. Is it still a stress sound?


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Do you know about bruxxing? Youtube search brux and boggle. Maybe that is what you're hearing

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

No that's not the sound he did it again and it sounds like little tiny squeaks that he repeats over and over until he gets what he wants which is either down or to be held.


----------



## emw8282 (16 d ago)

My pet rat Greyson makes a whimpering sorta sound in his sleep his heart beat is fine his breathing is fine no abnormal breathing sounds . He doesn't make the sound all the time


----------

